# Protein Cycling Journal



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

This is a place holder and my motivation to start a hyper adaptive cycling program.  I'll tenatively start in 6 weeks


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's an outline though

Duration Diet Intensity
3weeks: 1.g protein/lb of mass 2,8k cal. :Medium
3weeks: 30g protein/day : Low
6weeks: 1.4g protein/lb of mass 3,5k cal. :EXTREMELY HIGH


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

What is the point of Cycling the Protein?  Other than Cals?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

Protein dreprivation leads to a production of large amounts of testosterone (supposedly) as a homeostasis affect. I guess it's similar to how a body wants to store fat if you starve yourself.

I've run a couple cycles of various prohormones. My goal is to prove to myself that I don't need them.

My journal will include bi-weekly blood tests. (possibly weekly  )


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool would like to see this 

Good Luck


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

I have never heard of this before.  Links? Studies? Anything?


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 14, 2004)

oooo this looks interesting

GL


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

Yea, I thought it looked interesting.  I have a book on it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

I changed my mind.  I'm going to start this program as soon as my PCT is over in 3 weeks.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Program Guidelines*

Program Guidelines


Never target a specific body part more than once a week
limit workouts to 60 minutes or less
Superset exercises of opposing muscle groups to take advantage of active recovery periods.
Superset Isolation and Compound exercises
go for the pump (8-15 reps)
8 hr's of sleep EVERY NIGHT
7g of fish oil immediately after a work out
40g of whey after a work out
100g of HIGH GI carbs post work out.
In the below chart, the shaded regiond represents protein intake, the Line is work out intensity.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2004)

I tried this....I started a thread on it a year or so ago......I didn't like it so much.  Good luck.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

can you be anymore specific P ?  I could find anything when I searched...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2004)

I don;'t remeber....lol, I am to lazy to do a search for the thread also.....haha.

the days were i was on low protine felt like shit....all the carbs and fat that day really weighted me down.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

That's not encouraging


----------



## drew_c (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmm.. any updates? Pretty curious about this concept...

I've been wanting to get a copy of Jeff Anderson's book on this but it only seems to be available as part of his $100 overall program


----------

